# 68 GTO Endura bumper



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Can any one tell me if there is supposed to be a notch or step in the top edge of bumper where fender meets the hood. Reworking my sons bumper and on one side looks like maybe there was at one time, other side is straight across. Someone made a mess out of this bumper trying to install it on a nose that was swung. If someone could post me a picture, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No notch. Wonder if it was notched to make everything fit. Maybe post a pic of your bumper where it's notched....


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

There is a very small notch that runs the length of the hood maybe only 1/8" or less. I never noticed it until my body guy asked me about it and pointed it out. It's even hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't have it. I wonder if it was noched to create extra gap for the hood? Or, material added to take out a gap to the fender? Maybe others will have different opinions.........


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

About 15+ years ago, back when you could still get them, I bought a brand new Endura bumper for my '69. It does have, on both sides, a sort of step down --- to visualize it, think about what sort of shape would be needed in the bumper if the end of the hood were to extend past the front edges of the fenders just a tiny bit. I don't know if all bumpers had this relief in them, but mine definitely did - so does the one that originally came on the car.

Bear


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ya, who's to say what happened to these bumpers throughout the years when they were worked on over and over for restos. Maybe mine was altered somewhere along the line.....


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is my 69 endura, same thing minus the Pontiac arrowhead - it is 100% original. 


















I think there is supposed to be a slight graduation where the hood and fenders separate. You can see it if you look closely.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

A big Thanks to everyone, you guys are great.

So it looks like there is supposed to be forward notch for the hood opening. Looks like I will have to add a little here and subtract a little there if we want the notch. Working on bumper today, really appreciate everyones quick response

Thanks big time

Bill


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I got some better close ups for everyone to look at.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

My endura is all original and it has the notches on both sides


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had three endura's for my 69 over the years. Two had the cutouts, one didn't. All three had the factory paint, and were untouched.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

"Some are engineers or fabricators for a living, I do it as a hobby"

"A good engineer's glass is never half full or half empty. He always has the right size glass"


----------

